# Reasons of why you should have a Dohnanyi’s set of Mendelssohn symphonies



## Chopinson (Mar 24, 2006)

￼
The total reason of why I bought this one is an ignorable mention in an article of Grammophon(probably the October edition of last year).Since I had known a little bit about Dohnanyi’s artism,I was stroke when the three words were linked--Mendelssohn,VPO and Dohnanyi.I knew something nice was gonna happen.And my choice turned out to be one of my most successful.Now I will list the main reasons bellow.
*VPO plays Mendelssohn.In my mind,Mendelssohn is SPRING,and VPO always produces the sound of SPRING.Especially the strings,they have quality of silk,brightness of metal,and colors of rainbow.How fit they are for the wonderful long melody lines of Mendelssohn!Furthermore,VPO has another unique character--its ultimate dynamic contrast.Mendelssohn is considered the”first class landscape painter”,so the images in his works should be clearly emphasized.VPO did an excellent emphasizing job by dynamic contrast.
*Decca records VPO.VPO and Decca are like sculptor and marble.”The David” can’t be himself without a best piece of Italian marble.The Kingsway Hall team produces the cleanest effect of the entire world.They also provide you the most accurate “locating” of the different instrument groups.They are the realtors of the beautiful sound and ultimate dynamic contrast.
*Dohnanyi stands in front of VPO.Dohnanyi is a detail-aholic.I’ve watched a DVD about his rehearsal with Philharmonia.He never seems mean,but never stop seeking for even tinest inaccuration in pitchs and “layer exchanging” s of sound either.Right to the point,Mendelssohn’s works emphasizes colour and image the most.Under his direction,the colorful and “delicious” Mendelssohn has reached its perfect.
In the simplest words,this recording is a best juncture of conductor,orchestra and recording.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Didnt look like anyone followed this ??


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

By Dohnanyi I´ve got Nos. 2 and 3 & 4 coupled with the "Hebrides", and I like the 3rd in particular, which is impressive indeed, my favourite together with a very different Munch.

As for the 4th, it´s OK, but I slightly prefer a very old Dorati/Mercury, and for the "Hebrides", Atzmon/EMI, which is not always coherent but has good, nature-depicting atmosphere (seagull-effect !) and drive. 

Symphony no.2 I haven´t really heard enough. But a fine set, agreed.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's easy to throw a rock over your shoulder and hit a good set of Mendelssohn symphonies. I have a bunch.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

bigshot said:


> It's easy to throw a rock over your shoulder and hit a good set of Mendelssohn symphonies. I have a bunch.


Would you like to name your "bunch" then?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Abbado, Maag, Bernstein, Norrington, Stokowski, Sawallisch, Munch, Toscanini, and I think Karajan and Muti... and for the String Symphonies, Goodman, Duczmal, and Martiz. There may be more.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Smart one arn't we!


----------

